# question for women concerning sexual fantasies



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I asked my wife if she had any sexual fantasies or anything like that? After she was done laughing :scratchhead: :rofl:, she said no. 
Now, without trying to dissect my wife's peculiar reaction lol, is this believable? Now knowing my wife the way I do, I guess this can be somewhat believable, she isn't the over-sexed horndog like I am (not even close). At the same time, she isn't a prude neither when things do get hot and heavy between us. 
I guess my question is a general question for women (and I'm hoping some low-drive women chime in as well), are there some women out there who really don't fantasize? I can understand not giving sex that much thought when you have kids, housework, etc to take care, but what about before all that?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

What kind of fantasy are we talking about here? 

When I want to cum, I have to create sexual images in my mind, this really helps me cum fast. 

They are sex scenes I read from porn stories. 

My body fires up right away when I think of those scenes. 

Other kind of fantasies, I don't have any.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Everyone has fantasies. Some are too affraid to share them. It may be because they think they are too twisted or abnormal. It may be that they feel their partner may be upset if the fantasy is not about them. I think couples in a heathy relationship should share their fantasies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, my gal who always said she didn't turns out to have them. Never dared to tell me I guess because of what they were. The difference is that mine are scenarios and hers are about people (fictional and non fictional) and always changing. Now I understand why she didn't really wanna tell, but never bothered me actually. I can see some men not being happy about that though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I have some simple fantasies but if my husband asked me if I did I'd say no. I still find it pretty much impossible to talk directly about sex details and specifics (working on it). Admitting I have fantasies would mean having to verbalize them. Too scary, even though they are normal things people do every day I am sure.


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been asking my W that for more than 20 years and she always said there was nothing. Two weeks ago she finally told me she had one (woohoo!!).
Maybe you should bring it up from time to time..


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I guarantee every human has fantasies. They will obviously very from person to person, some people may not realize that what they are thinking about are fantasies, or they are just too scarred to share them... but we all have them.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm an open eyed sexer, so I'm so busy taking in the view of my man and our bodies plus feeling the sensations of the moment that my mind kind of goes blank to anything else.

Sometimes though, if we are just having a quickie, I will close my eyes and picture seeing the top of my partner's head and eyes between my thighs. Works a real treat every time! 

So is still classed as a fantasy if it's your partner in a past romp your picturing in your head?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

hubby said:


> I guarantee every human has fantasies. They will obviously very from person to person, some people may not realize that what they are thinking about are fantasies, or they are just too scarred to share them... but we all have them.


My husband was very surprised when I told him picturing two men having sex fires me up, he just laughed and called me a sick woman for having such sick mind. He wasn't offended or disgusted by it. I watch gay porn and read gay sex stories. I get very horny by doing it! 

When we tell each other our fantasies and what makes us horny, we don't take an offensive attitude, just accept the way the other person is, it really helps us open up. 

I know what's in my husband's mind, he knows what's in my mind, we just laugh and joke about our sick mind. Very relaxing and joyful!


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

surfergirl said:


> I'm an open eyed sexer, so I'm so busy taking in the view of my man and our bodies plus feeling the sensations of the moment that my mind kind of goes blank to anything else.
> 
> Sometimes though, if we are just having a quickie, I will close my eyes and picture seeing the top of my partner's head and eyes between my thighs. Works a real treat every time!
> 
> So is still classed as a fantasy if it's your partner in a past romp your picturing in your head?


Absolutely that is a fantasy and your husband is lucky that he is the object of it.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> My husband was very surprised when I told him picturing two men having sex fires me up, he just laughed and called me a sick woman for having such sick mind. He wasn't offended or disgusted by it. I watch gay porn and read gay sex stories. I get very horny by doing it!
> 
> When we tell each other our fantasies and what makes us horny, we don't take an offensive attitude, just accept the way the other person is, it really helps us open up.
> 
> I know what's in my husband's mind, he knows what's in my mind, we just laugh and joke about our sick mind. Very relaxing and joyful!


Why do you keep sounding more and more like my gf the more I read about you. Seriously awesome.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Why do you keep sounding more and more like my gf the more I read about you. Seriously awesome.


Then you are a lucky man!!!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I actually thought about asking my wife if she would list 5 sexual fantasies she has, as my gift for Valentines day..

My guess is that she won't be able to come up with any..


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> I actually thought about asking my wife if she would list 5 sexual fantasies she has, as my gift for Valentines day..
> 
> My guess is that she won't be able to come up with any..


Better yet, challenge her to record them in her own voice so that you can listen to them when she's not around.

If she attempts to be evasive just shake your head in frustration and say "I don't know! Make some s#!t up! You're an intelligent, creative woman!"


----------

